# 2012 BH Rx1 Cross bike



## leoseller7 (Feb 23, 2010)

My new cross bike for 2012

Frame: 2012 BH Rx1 
Wheels: ENVE 45's Clinchers (Schwalbe Rocket Ron stan's tubeless)
Stem: ENVE 100mm
Handlebars: ENVE 44 Compact
Bartape: Lizard Skins (Black)
Groupo: SRAM Red Black
Brakes: TRP CX 8.4 (Black)
Chain: Rotor SL901-Ti
Chain catcher: Rotor (Black)
Cranks: Rotor 3D+ & Q Rings
Bottom Bracket: Rotor BB4630 Ceramic
Seatpost: ENVE Setback
Seat collar: Thomson 
Saddle: Prologo Choice MAX Gel

Weight: 16lbs


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

whoaaa......that looks awesome right where it's at! Bike art:thumbsup:


----------



## andywong8088 (Jul 21, 2010)

wa,wa!!! very nice CX bicycle,Could you can send more picture?


----------



## arctic hawk (May 17, 2003)

Beauty!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I am an *******.


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

Drool....


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm a fan.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang!


----------



## sund (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the color scheme. Slight hints of green and matte finish.


----------



## E ! (Mar 14, 2010)

*yup*

Bad ass!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks....new backround pic on one of my work computers!:thumbsup:


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Did it come with the mini-v's or did you have them switched out/put on?


----------



## thecatjinx (Jun 12, 2010)

damn nice rig


----------



## pmurf767 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beauty...how does it ride?


----------



## cr45h (Nov 6, 2011)

Fock..


----------



## leoseller7 (Feb 23, 2010)

*2012 BH Rx1 (updated photos)*

ENVE compact bar and ENVE stem (100mm)

Brakes that i put on where the TRP CX 8.4 in black

Updated photos for you!!!!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Bling bike.

But will it be race or just sit on your mantel looking pretty? Tubeless on a carbon clincher....interesting choice.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

That wheelset is one of my choices. Did you have to run the Stan's rimstrip or just the tape and valve stem with the schwalbes?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Let us know how those wheels go.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Nice bike porn.

BH makes sexy bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Wheelset choice is odd for a cross bike, worst of both worlds and expensive.....but they look cool.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> Wheelset choice is odd for a cross bike, worst of both worlds and expensive


While I cannot dispute the expensive part, Seriously though I am curious - assuminig worlds refers to road and cross - and would ask if you could please expand on why you feel that way about the wheelset?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

ms6073 said:


> While I cannot dispute the expensive part, Seriously though I am curious - assuminig worlds refers to road and cross - and would ask if you could please expand on why you feel that way about the wheelset?


"Worst of both words" They are heavy (for what they cost) AND they are clinchers. My "cheapie" race tubulars cost $300.00 to build a
nd weigh only 20g more.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, that is a very good observation.


----------



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

OnTheRivet said:


> "Worst of both words" They are heavy (for what they cost) AND they are clinchers. My "cheapie" race tubulars cost $300.00 to build a
> nd weigh only 20g more.


I dunno. If he's got the money to do it, I wouldn't blame him for choosing a Ferrari over a Corvette.

Not to be a d!ck about it, but perhaps 'prudent economic decisions' might not be something he has to worry about. Sorry if I sound like a capitalist pig, but I think it's great that YOU are able to be so frugal with your dollar, but not everyone needs to be. So if that's what he wants, and it isn't putting him or his family in the poor house, I say more power to him!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

XLNC said:


> I dunno. If he's got the money to do it, I wouldn't blame him for choosing a Ferrari over a Corvette.
> 
> Not to be a d!ck about it, but perhaps 'prudent economic decisions' might not be something he has to worry about. Sorry if I sound like a capitalist pig, but I think it's great that YOU are able to be so frugal with your dollar, but not everyone needs to be. So if that's what he wants, and it isn't putting him or his family in the poor house, I say more power to him!


Yeah, but he chose a Ferrari to go off road with....


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

XLNC said:


> I dunno. If he's got the money to do it, I wouldn't blame him for choosing a Ferrari over a Corvette.
> 
> Not to be a d!ck about it, but perhaps 'prudent economic decisions' might not be something he has to worry about. Sorry if I sound like a capitalist pig, but I think it's great that YOU are able to be so frugal with your dollar, but not everyone needs to be. So if that's what he wants, and it isn't putting him or his family in the poor house, I say more power to him!


I have nothing against the money spent (hell I've got $20,000 in bikes in my garage), it's just that for a bike that "looks" to be built to race a set of ENVE 1.38 tubulars would have been a hell of a lot lighter, almost a full pound and better for racing.


----------



## bacon (Feb 28, 2012)

damn thats gonna be a blast to ride regardless, haters gonna hate!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

bacon said:


> damn thats gonna be a blast to ride regardless, haters gonna pinch flat...



fixed:thumbsup:


----------



## leoseller7 (Feb 23, 2010)

*2012 BH Rx1 cross bike*

Hello,

Thanks for all of the comments, just to answer some of the questions posted. I am bike REP so that is why I used all these high end parts on this build( to showcase all of the brands that I carry)

Your right I could of used lighter wheels such as the ENVE 25's

There is a positive note for everyone, I'm selling this amazing DEMO bike for really cheap. Please check out the Classifieds here at Roadbikereview as I have posted it there.

Thanks and keep the comments coming!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## daethon (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah, I thought that it was your bike that I saw on ebay...couldn't imagine seeing the same pictures there as here


----------



## TheSergeant (May 24, 2005)

I love the new paint and finish of the 2012 RX1s. Sooo clean. Can't imagine anything nicer that this setup.


----------

